# Cherry wood question



## hillbillyrkstr (Oct 27, 2014)

I bought a face cord of cherry wood last weekend. 












image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Oct 27, 2014


















image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Oct 27, 2014


















image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Oct 27, 2014






Guess my questions are how long do I have to wait before I use it to smoke? Tree was just chopped down last week. Also do I need to remove the bark when I use it to smoke?

Any info would be great! Thanks.


----------



## themule69 (Oct 27, 2014)

It will depend on the size of the splits as to how long it needs to season. As per the bark. Some people swear by the remove it. Some use it as is. If it is clean without any bugs I would use it as is.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## radioguy (Oct 27, 2014)

Wood for cooking season it at least a year from cut, split it down to size in 6-8 months a lot of the bark will fall off after drying.  Mule is right about bark, IMHO

RG


----------



## timberjet (Oct 27, 2014)

Here in the NW that is a quarter cord. Nice wood though. Be right for smoking next summer some time. stack it right and up off the ground and it will dry by midsummer.


----------

